# need someone who is ABGA to look up by name



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have a few name's and USBGA numbers, however I'm not able to look up to see if an animal is ABGA by number. If there is any one out there to help I'd be greatful. I will give USBGA name and number (some of the USBGA only have a number no name ?)
Circle B's Magnum US-080312945, Circle B's Princess -US- 080312946, Liberty- us#034170422, no name sire-96311084, dam- ML R'achel US*10040215, Rollin' Sage's Ferdinand us_*10139712, BAL-66r us-051104962, Chads Rames 35fp- us- *10169421, Rollin' Sage's Foxey- US-*10139718.
These are parents and/or grandparents of my guys. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

The only one who is ABGA registered that I could find was Chads Rames 35fp, whose ABGA # is 10169421. None of the other names came up.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thank you goatgirlz, can I trouble you for a few more? DSM William F. Buckley -US-*10101236, RBS Rollin' Sage Fancy Paint-us-*10077439, Cafe' Silhouett's Frappuccino- us - *10006760. I'm going to have to call USBGA and find out why behind Liberty there are a few with just numbers no name but and * by a few. As those are part of a USBGA Fullblood who's the sire to mine. Any thoughts? thank again for your time


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What kind of numbers are coming up behind Liberty? I'm new at trying to figure some of this out too, as I never really put a lot of time into figuring some of this stuff out. But the more I am learning about certain bloodlines, it's becoming more interesting


----------

